
Google prototype Chinese search reportedly links searches to phone numbers - throwaway2048
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/9/14/17861962/google-china-dragonfly-censorship-search-engine-phone-number-link-report
======
reaperducer
Probably better to link to the people who actually did the original article,
instead of some web site that re-writes other people's articles and publishes
them as their own. It's the laziest form of journalism, if you can even call
it "journalism."

Original: [https://theintercept.com/2018/09/14/google-china-
prototype-l...](https://theintercept.com/2018/09/14/google-china-prototype-
links-searches-to-phone-numbers/)

